
Building Infrastructure in Space: The Lunar Mass Driver - barisser
https://medium.com/@abarisser/ice-catapults-on-the-moon-the-biggest-feasible-win-cd11107e3ca6
======
Gravityloss
Good article.

A sling might be massively cheaper to build than a linear accelerator. It's
also more flexible since the launch can be done in to any direction.

